# Should I use a primer if I only use powder foundation?



## LillyT (Feb 17, 2011)

I have never used primer in my life, but I'm thinking maybe I should. I don't wear liquid foundation. I do use mineral powder and liquid/cream concealer.

Should I be using a primer? I'm thinking I should definitely use some under my eyes, but what about the rest of my face?


----------



## Goddesslily (Feb 17, 2011)

I use a primer all over my face (except for eyelids) because I use Retin-a and i'm constantly having peeling. I need something to lay them down and primer works well for that, actually, I think primer looks very pretty under the powder foundations. I have so many primers but i've found that the matt gel primers works best for me.


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 17, 2011)

There are several possible reasons to use primer. Mostly it's to make your foundation and the rest of your makeup stay put. But you could also be using it to smooth out your skin (it may smooth out wrinkles and cover over pores), control oil, and mattify. If your foundation doesn't fade on you, or you don't get oily after awhile, you may not need it. I guess the correct answer depends on what you hope to get out of using it. There certainly are many people who use primer with any type of foundation, including mineral or other powder foundations.


----------



## LillyT (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you both for your responses.

I also have some little flakies (on my forehead) that the powder only accentuates. I was a little afraid that primer would only dry out my skin more, since it's supposed to help with oil control, apparently.

I've noticed that my skin is feeling really dry and a bit itchy under my powder lately, since the winter air is so dry and thought maybe primer would help in some way.


----------



## llehsal (Feb 17, 2011)

I myself have never used primer because I never felt the need to.  As donnaJ said, it's totally up to what you think you need the primer for.  There are ALOT out there and I'm sure you can get something for the under eye area if that is your problem area.


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 17, 2011)

It sounds like you just need a good moisturizer for your flaky areas, you may not need primer. It certainly sounds like you don't need an oil control or mattifying one anyway.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't think I needed a primer either but I was watching all those youtube vids about how wonderful Monistat was as a primer and how cheap so I decided to try that first before any other.  It does keep my mmu on much better. I don't have oily skin and I don't have any peeling usually but in the summer, I get a full day's wear from mmu without any touch-ups or worry and same during winter.  It does help the occasion dry patch because silicones are a good moisturizer as well. 

I'm glad that Monistat is cheap and a little goes a long ways.   If you don`t want primer but want to extend the wear of your powder foundation, you can spritz your brush before you dip your brush into the powder.  I also think that the primer acts as another layer to keep the foundation from entering your pores, same as a moisturizer.


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, and not all primers are for oily skin. It might help to google "moisturizing primer" and/or "hydrating primer" to find the right product for dry skin types if you'd still like to try one.


----------



## KeLLsTar (Feb 20, 2011)

I use the Anti Chafing Gel (Lanacane - Monistat isn't sold in Australia) &amp; it's brilliant. It makes my face a lot smoother &amp; my foundation/powder look much better. I do recommend it.


----------



## Becca9891 (Dec 6, 2011)

If you use moisturizer at night on your face, then again 10 minutes before you put your makeup on the next morning, it will help your flakes and dry skin go away. Then nust put your primer and powder on as usual. It worked really well for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Becca9891* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you use moisturizer at night on your face, then again 10 minutes before you put your makeup on the next morning, it will help your flakes and dry skin go away. Then nust put your primer and powder on as usual. It worked really well for me


 I do this and I have really oily skin. But it really has helped with those dry bumps and flaky skin. Especially with cold weather coming on now.


----------

